# Hornady Great Plains Conicals



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

How many of you shoot these and do you like them? I've considered shooting them out of my ML.(54 cal. Hawken percussion) Do you shoot the 425gr? Hollow Point? Or do you shoot a larger or smaller grain of this conical. Thanks for your responses. Utbowhntr


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

I shoot a .54 Thompson Renegade. I used it elk hunting this year with a 390 gr Great Plains bullet and 110 grains of loose Pyrodex. That combo seems to shoot very well from my gun and it did the job on the elk. From 70-80 yards, I hit him twice. Both bullets were just under the hide on the far side of the body. They each smashed through ribs to get there. I like the bullet and will continue using it.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

bds, How does your ML group with that set-up. Did you sight in for 100 yds? Was the 390 gr. bullet that you used on the elk a hollow point or something different? Just trying to figure out where to start if I go with the hgp conical. Thanks again. Utbowhntr


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

I sighted in at 100 yds. From a bench, with iron sights (no fiber optics) I could shoot a 4"-5", 6 shot group, depending on the day. Definately not as tight a group as my friend shoots with his inline and Power Belts. The 390 gr. bullet is a hollow point. I kept them and could take a pic if you want to see how they ended up.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi bds,
I'd love to see a pic of how the bullets looked after you sho your elk. Thanks, Utbowhntr


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Utbowhntr, your gonna have to change your name to UTmzzyhntr if you keep talking about these smokpoles. J/k Although if you shoot muzzy's on your bow you could go either way with a name like that.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

truemule,
You are right! I've bowhunted my whole life or at least 30 years or so of it. However, I picked up a Cabelas traditional Hawken ML in 54 cal. and I'm hooked. Might have to change my handle to utmuzzowhntr or utbozohntr...LOL


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have shot these conicals exclusively for big game for over 15 years. My recipe is 90 grains of Goex ffg and I shoot the 425 gr. hollow point, hollow base bullets. This year I tried to up my powder charge to get what others were calling a better load, but in my TC Renegade the bullets would not group at all. I shot what I call a good group at 100 yds with my recipe and tagged a small buck during the muzz hunt. Until someone comes out with a polymer tipped, bore size bullet, I'll stick to this one. I have always liked the performance.

Good luck...and why change your name?


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Bears Butt,
Thank-you for your reply. I've read some of your other posts and I really value your opinion. I can't wait to start shooting my ML again this year and start trying the new loads and bullets. I don't think I will change my name from Utbowhntr. Truemule was just teasing I think because i'm normally a bowhunter, but I am getting alot more interested (and hooked) on traditional muzzleloading and he was saying that I might have to change my name to "Utmuzzleloader" or something along those lines. Anyway, thanks again for the reply. Utbowhntr


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I was just teasing! Do we need to implement the litlee sarcasm squigglees~~~~ again?


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I knew you were teasing truemule...Just giving you a hard time. Utbowhntr


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

utbowhntr, I'm sorry it took so long for me to get these posted.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like a nice chunk of lead


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like those Hornady GP conicals did a good job on your elk. Thanks for posting the pics. Utbowhntr


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have used Hornady Great Plains conicals in my .58 T/C wth great results but when I tried them in my 50 cal inline with a 1-28 twist they didn't work as well. That gun seems to like a 300gr Sabot the best. Has anybody shot the No Excusses conicals that are made here in Utah? I have herd they perform pretty good but i have not tried them.

MArk


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

One of the guys I hunt with has used them and likes the performance. He has tagged 4 deer in 4 years using them. I'm stuck on the Hornady HP HB 425 grain myself and if it aint broke don't fix it.

You just have to test out different powders, charges and bullets until you find the right combo for you and your rifle. Some find 90 gr. is too much, others think 150 aint enough. We each have our style and preferences.


----------

